# Rainbow sheen on outside after cleaning



## AlexD (May 6, 2013)

How come anymore after I clean a bottle, this very light rainbow sheen shows up on the outside? I try to remove them and they don't go. I use CLR and copper pellets...


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 15, 2013)

It's the CLR. It's very greasy when I clean bottles, and boy does the smell stay on you for days. I prefer just normal water and dish soap. If you're trying to get rust stains out CLR is pretty much the only way unless you have a tumbler.


----------



## chosi (May 15, 2013)

AlexD - 

 After cleaning a bottle with CLR, I always clean it again with soap & water, then rinse thoroughly.
 The reason I do this is because I've found that if I don't, the inside of the bottle seems to be drippy-wet for weeks.  I haven't noticed a rainbow sheen though.

 Based on the way you worded your post, does this mean the rainbow sheen is something new that you didn't used to see?


----------



## AlexD (May 15, 2013)

Thanks, Antonio/Mike!

 Maybe you can help with this too. I have a few bottles with those very light foggy stains inside, usually they come right out. Recently my cork blew up while I was shaking the Copper Pellets, and I lost a bunch of them. Anymore they're impossible to get out. Do I need more pellets or what? I still have a decent handful of them...[&:]


----------



## AlexD (May 15, 2013)

> Based on the way you worded your post, does this mean the rainbow sheen is something new that you didn't used to see?


 

 I think some were there before, just the slightest little bit. After cleaning they became clearly visible.


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 15, 2013)

Are the pellets in there by themselves or are you using the CLR as previously stated? That's a thin layer of sick glass I believe, usually only taken out by tumblers.


----------

